# Worth Buying? (280z near deaths door?)Pix!



## Blasphemy (Mar 9, 2005)

ok i have a chance to buy this 280 for cheep, 

being that ive never owned a z car i want the opinion of this forum to help my decision.

the car runs really good, and has 111,000 miles

here are the pictures (they are big)

please let me know what its worth and if its salvageable?

Nissan/Datsun 280z


----------



## kutrecords2005 (Mar 4, 2005)

hey if the price is right buy it , that low miles it still has life in it 
ive seen worse restored
hell if the price is right ill buy it lol it will make a good knock around car


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Blasphemy said:


> ok i have a chance to buy this 280 for cheep,
> 
> being that ive never owned a z car i want the opinion of this forum to help my decision.
> 
> ...


 
looks salvageable, I' guess, unless you wouldn't like to spend a good amount of money with, I would suggest, don't buy it, haha, also if your going to do the work yourself you will need money+patience+time+love, restoring cars is time consuming and GF's use to get mad if you're spending more time with your car than with her haha. that happens to me almost always  but my car needs love too, but if you like it and is dirt cheap why don't buy it? haha  have fun and let us know what you decided.


----------



## 4wheelinbroncos (Mar 7, 2005)

what is the price there is alot of rust, if it runs good and you really want offer his no more than 500 other wise you will spend more than the car is worth restorin it


----------



## zx300 (Oct 8, 2004)

what about inside car?


----------

